# Scooter Willy



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

Vehicle: MK6 GTI

Thought i would toss in a pic of my favorite front page of the local newspaper !


Air Installed By ESAD Fabrication



hard to notice but the legs of the tank have been chopped off and they welded on tabs to drop the tank low as possible


Photos by: Aaron
since then i've rerouted the wires try to hide them alil more

Trunk Base


Temporary wood base they cut

Photo by: Aaron
it now has a plexiglass over, no use for pics you can't tell lol, Thanks to Rich for the Idea. 

End result another POS bagged vw !

Photo: By Kevin

Here's a shot of the plexiglass, i frosted the edges aka sanded them down.


a shot with the stock wheels


had to rip apart the dash to get to the glove box


the end result the heat controls relocated to the glove box


where the heater controls use to be, the easy street controller molded in by cartunes


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i had the lowers painted, the rear valance and side skirts, rear and front side markers


what the trunk looks like, i wrapped it with some vinyl to match the leather interior


Some shots of the interior, its ash leather with red contrast stitching 




[/quote]

that's it for now hopefully some more proper shots of the interior coming soon and tons more work.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks good man :thumbup:


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

man i really like the mgmt setup. the plexiglass is a sick touch!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

chrispage said:


> man i really like the mgmt setup. the plexiglass is a sick touch!


X2

awesome work, also love how you replaced the heat controls with your digi setup then moved the heat controls into the glove box and made look like it came from the factory that way
props to you :beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Absolutely love the wheels- and the rest of the car. Well done! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doored454 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey man it's Sean, didn't know you were bagging this thing man looks awesome. What's up with the red spare area, did you paint that? Post those pics on the syndicate man VW takeover!!


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

looking at it again? do you think the glass will scratch if you threw some stuff on top of it? i guess im just thinking like luggage for ex...would it scratch the **** out of it and make it look nasty?!? would it be wise if you were going to use it for daily/random use, to cover it in maybe some clear lexan?


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

doored454 said:


> Hey man it's Sean, didn't know you were bagging this thing man looks awesome. What's up with the red spare area, did you paint that? Post those pics on the syndicate man VW takeover!!


oh snap i didn;t know you were on the vortex, i just sprayed it to give it some contrast. the stock gray looked like trash. this winter im probably gonna do it over in some red bed liner



chrispage said:


> looking at it again? do you think the glass will scratch if you threw some stuff on top of it? i guess im just thinking like luggage for ex...would it scratch the **** out of it and make it look nasty?!? would it be wise if you were going to use it for daily/random use, to cover it in maybe some clear lexan?


the plexi will def scratch it does have some in it now because i do put stuff on top of it. it was my plan to use some lamin x to protect it but didn't happen before i scratched it. i always put down a towel but it got scratch right where it wasn't covering it. if i try to do it over it will be overed in lamin x


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks great! I'm lucky to see the car each week :thumbup:


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

cleeeean


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Car looks awesome! Very tastefully modded all the way around. :thumbup: Congrats again on the first place win at H2Oi :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i see this car all the time and i love it :beer:


----------



## Jughead337 (May 13, 2008)

Looks Sharp!


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

man, i loved you mkvi 

perfect :thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks great man. The trunk set up is $$ 


1 more for ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good :thumbup:


 This. :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

im a fan


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Any more info on ESAD Fabrications. I am on LI and am trying to price out installs on my mk5. Thanks.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

****ing awesome man :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Any more info on ESAD Fabrications. I am on LI and am trying to price out installs on my mk5. Thanks.


 Pm Swoops on the forum. Him and his brother are ESAD Fabs...Their located in Baldwin


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

Yea hit up Greg & Eric up they'll help you out.

Changed up the trunk full dynamat









Floor built up to keep trunk fully stock looking no tank poke. Still have to wrap it









Got the hatch shaved no hacking here









Hatch in primer









Hood notch filled in


















Underside of hood in primer.









Can't talk enough about how good of a job they did. There is a bead that runs across the hood they took out to make it look better then it did from the factory









Top side of hood in primer









Bumpers in bondo


















Bumpers in primer


















Golf rear valance filled.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen the finished product in person a bunch of times already and let me be the first to say how "off the chain" this car looks! The quality of the work is top notch and the car is totally insane...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

looks good man!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy smokes, I can't wait to see what this looks like :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks fellas I don't have many pics of it done. 

This one is by Jon S


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^^ :laugh:, Let me help you out there buddy...


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

Very nice mk6!


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for the pics Rich


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:snowcool:



car still needs a nice set of 3pc wheels tho...


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dope stan!

cant wait to see it :beer:


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

:heart: it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

nice work, rear end looks good. Needs some LED's now :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Beautiful bodywork. That ass looks so much fatter now.


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

love it :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

looks great stan!!!


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

i just realized after driving to work that you moved the controls for the heater and put you controler in it's place, i love how clean this was done


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

v-dubIV said:


> i just realized after driving to work that you moved the controls for the heater and put you controler in it's place, i love how clean this was done


Yup they are in his glove box


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Not a fan of mk6's but I LOOOOOVE this car :heart: Keep up the good work, this thing looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. 

Finished up the trunk, finally


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

damn changed it all around!.....like the new look better.....more OEM!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

so proper! :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

F4UH8TRS said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Finished up the trunk, finally


this is my plan.....to have a useable OEM looking trunk. good job man. :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

how high is your floor raised? to hide the tank and all...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

looks pretty level with the edge of the trunk so that's pretty high.


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks thats the look I was going for OEM. I can roll in looking static

This way I can carry tools and different crap with me this way and not have to worry. Not like my plexiglas 

The feet of the tank were cut off so it's mounted about as low as it could be. The cover is about even with the plastic trunk trim. Its about 7 inches high the sides.

It's all built on it's on frame and bolted in. This way all I have to do is disconnect the air line running out and powers and grounds wires. And the whole trunk setup and be pulled out of the trunk.


----------

